# Helmkamera Set für professionelle Aufnahmen



## dh-paule (25. Juli 2007)

Wegen Systemwechsel verkaufe ich mein bisheriges HelmcamSet inkl. Camcorder und allem benötigten Zubehör:

*PACELOG BC2100*
für Aufnahmen in TV Qualität mit 480 TV-Linien und sagenhaften 0,1Lux Lichtempfindlichkeit. Das ist besonders bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen sehr wichtig !

*CANON MV500i*
MiniDV Camcorder mit AV-Eingang zum Anschluss der Helmcam sowie LANC-Eingang zum Anschluss der Fernbedienung. Die LANC Fernbedienung ermöglicht die Steuerung des Camcorders, auch wenn dieser z.B. im Rucksack ist. Der momentane Staus wird über eine LED im Taster angezeigt.

*Zubehör*

- alle notwendigen Kabel
- LANC Kabelfernbedienungl 
- Akkupack mit 8 x 2700mAh Akkus
- Canon Standardakku 800mAh
- Canon BIG Akku 2200 mAh
(die Akkus reichen für einen ganzen Tag auf dem Mopped / Skifahren o.ä.)
- Wechselobjektiv
- Montagefuss für die Cam
- Infrarotfernbedienung für Camcorder

Habe das ganze Set immer im Rucksack in einer separaten, mit Schaumstoff gefütterten Kunststoffbox transportiert. So schützt man den Camcorder optimal, und alle Kabel, Teile usw. sind prima zusammengefasst in einer Box.

*Alle Teile funktionieren problemlos & einwandfrei !*
*
Hier gehts zum ebay Angebot (ab 1)*


----------



## marta-down (22. August 2007)

Wieso Systemwechsel? Mit was machst Du denn in Zukunft deine professionellen Aufnahmen? Hast Du da einen Tipp, wie man die schweren Camcorder loswird und nicht so einen MPEG-4 Zeug einsetzen muss?

Danken für einen Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowa1981 (6. Oktober 2007)

mich würd mal interessieren welches objektiv du für den sport eingesetzt hast?
hab nähmlich fast die gleichen sachen allerdings die cam mit 550tvl und ne mv530i


----------

